# 2015 Howe Caverns Raffle Bike!!!!!!



## StevieZ (Apr 16, 2015)

The 2015 raffle bike built by Jim Kemp of Bandit Custom Cycles is done and looks killer!!!! Someone is getting a killer bike this year at the Howe Caverns bicycle show and Swap Meet on Sunday July 19th. Tickets are now on sale. Stop in the shop or be at the show!!!! MUST BE PRECENT TO WIN!!!!





[

ATTACH=CONFIG]209067[/ATTACH]


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 21, 2015)

This thing rides really nice.


----------



## bike (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks lets start planning to attend NOW and make this show great!


----------



## StevieZ (May 5, 2015)

Been ridding this bike a bit. Someone is getting a really nice bike. can we also Break 119 Bikes in the show this year????


----------

